# All the pretty paints! (Show me yours)



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

I want to see them - all of your beautiful paint horses! Get ready to pick out your best photos and show them off!

Here is my mare, Sheena!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Gavyn is technically a paint, though he is modest and doesn't like to show his "Paint" Lol


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

All APHA Paints here!

Angel, 19 years old










Mandy, 18 years old










Lady, 11 years old, daughter of Mandy










Cinnamon, 9 years old










and finallly, Buckshot, 8 months old, son of Lady, grandson of Mandy, and half brother to Cinnamon


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

I have one too! Sometimes he decides to make not so pretty faces though, heh.










(Case in point!)


















He's mostly grown out of that at least.


















Well...Mostly.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

hahaha. Well that little blob behind my horse in the front... is the closest thing I have to a paint. So lets just pretend he is, and just look at all of his cuteness. LOL :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

HeroMyOttb said:


> hahaha. Well that little blob behind my horse in the front... is the closest thing I have to a paint. So lets just pretend he is, and just look at all of his cuteness. LOL :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Haha awww!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Someone forgot to paint on mine 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here are my pretty paints 

Apollo who is 4 years old (3 in the first picture)








And now

















Then there's Azula who is 7 months old and half sister to Apollo.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

My first horse was a paint. He taught me so much, I look back now and realize just how patient he was! I wish he was still around for my teenage boys!!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

This is the love of my life 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

Rideordie112, so beautiful!


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

*Gemma*

Here is my pretty princess


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

l to r Magic 3 year old APHA..Albert 2 year old APHA. Squeak 2 year old APHA...Lexi 7 year old APHA and Dancer 3 year old ssh/pinto


Albert at APHA Color Classic in Lexington VA










Squeak





















Magic...


----------



## gailfinney (Oct 25, 2011)

More paints...
Magic













Lexi













Dancer..
not a paint, he's a pinto though and I didnt want to leave him out


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

heres my boy Timmy


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

anyone wanna remind me how to post pictures? I haven't bbeen on here in a while and I seem to have forgotten...


----------



## sheenanaginz (Jun 21, 2013)

skyhorse1999 said:


> anyone wanna remind me how to post pictures? I haven't bbeen on here in a while and I seem to have forgotten...


Its not too hard. 


Click on "go advanced"
Look for the paperclip on the top format bar (It is next to where you change the font and color)
When you click it, up will come a new window that says "manage attachments"
Click "browse" and select a file from your computer
Once you select a file click upload
Go back to the text box and hold your mouse over the drop-down arrow next to the paper clip and it click to insert the picture
I know it looks long and complicated, but its actually really easy and quick once you figure it out


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's my gelding Apollo


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

sheenanaginz said:


> Rideordie112, so beautiful!


Thank you so much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

This is my 4 year old registered APHA mare, Snickers!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

This *was* my old gelding Beau. Had to put him down Sept of 2012.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ ): RIP Beau.


----------



## FoxyJumper (Jan 3, 2014)

Foxy was black and white as a baby. Now she has the faintest grey spots, if only she had kept her black.


----------



## pebbs (Mar 5, 2012)

I love color...There's never enough!


----------



## pebbs (Mar 5, 2012)

Ran out of room in previous post.

So much color....even my doggie!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Awww what beautiful babies!! I've loved paints since I rode one at horse camp 15 years ago 

I finally got one of my own this summer. This my baby, Sam:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

All APHA's

Freckles - dam of...


Thunder - sire of...


TJ


Flash (full brother to TJ)


and Cloud


Este (paint bred solid) dam of Cloud


Well you actually got 2 pictures of Cloud because I don't have a picture of Este by herself on the computer.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

westerncowgurl, Timmy looks like an awesome guy! You two look like a very nice pair.


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my 11yo APHA/PtHA mare Sierra. 

































(ignore my watermark)


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

So many lovely horses! :]


----------



## Djinnjer (May 11, 2012)

Lovely paints all! This is miss Fiona.


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

The black/white is Ginger and shes 10yo. And the bay and white is Gypsy and she is almost 2yo.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous horses everyone!! I still miss my paint horse friends so much. :-(


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a paint and a pinto. Ironically, my pinto is the one with all the color but he's a grade, crossed with thoroughbred. My registered paint is solid paint bred so you wouldn't know she is a paint just by looking at her.

This is Mojo. He's 16.2h.


























I just took this picture yesterday. Shows off his winter coat. He rarely looks this clean in the winter.








Out in the pasture, enjoying a little grass and always covered in dirt.








Here he stands with my registered paint, Moon.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My 9 year old gelding Cody is technically a paint LOL but he missed a spot  or A LOT of spots. hence why his show name is "You Missed a Spot" heehee










































































^^ sorry i kind of got a little photo happy there!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is Jet, an APHA gelding that I bought a few years ago, trained, and then sold. He was a 5 year old unhandled stud when I brought him home.


















Now, I've got this girl. She's not even remotely able to be registered LOL, but I love her ugly little self anyway.

Forgive the gaping mouth, this was her first time to wear a bit and she was chewing on it LOL


----------



## Bird08 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jets Poco Rose, "Rosie" my wonderful APHA mare and her first foal a true black Half Arab filly "Marilyn MonRose"


----------



## BLAZERIVERSONG (Oct 5, 2009)

http://www.horseforum.com/members/10967/album/henry-3437/henry-august-2013-58137.jpg


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is my 9 yo APHA stallion, Spirit of Kings. I took this right after I rode, and I thought it was cute. 

Nancy


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm pretty new, but these are my two horses. 
Crazy Legs- 24 year old Grade Paint mare



Ruger- 4 year old Paint gelding



The two of them


----------

